# VCR To Dish



## Mo Guy (Oct 29, 2012)

I tape stuff at one place and view it at my house. We had a new Dish instaled and now i cant figureout how to hook up my old vcr to it. I have tryed to hook it up to the dish box and the flat screen tv and i was able to watch but not record.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Does the dish receiver box have a yellow RCA jack (composite video) output and also red and white jacks for sound?

Use these to connect to the VCR. Also use yellow, red, and white video cord set to connect the VCR to the TV. You will have to have the VCR powered on when you are watching TV. If you have an HDMI cord or a coax cord between the cable box and the TV, leave that connected.

VCRs usually have "cable ready" settings for use with coax cord from cable system to VCR antenna in, coax cord from VCR antenna out to TV antenna jack. These settings are usually in a setup menu. There is the NTSC over the air setting that only pulls in a small number of educational stations nowadays. There is the ATSC over the air setting that pulls in almost all commercial stations nowadays. There are different cable ready settings. One cable ready setting would go with the dish box. Not all VCRs have all of the possible settings.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Mo Guy said:


> I tape stuff at one place and view it at my house. We had a new Dish instaled and now i cant figureout how to hook up my old vcr to it. I have tryed to hook it up to the dish box and the flat screen tv and i was able to watch but not record.


do you have the manual for the record unit ?? it should show you how ? or go on line and do a google search for your unit . most have a coax fitting for the input and out put ? the input is where the coax from the dish goes, and the output goes , you will need a short jumper with the coax fitting's go , you can get at home stores ?? to the imput of the tv , now most will be on channel 3 ? some older units have a small switch to switch form channel 2 to 3 so make sure , cant see the unit so just saying, been in repair and 60 yrs and have done lot's of set up, and lots of them are different now day's, also done satalite , i have 4 dish's for FTA stuff also. if you can take picture's of the back of the recorder and back of tv , we or someone can match up the hook up


----------



## Mo Guy (Oct 29, 2012)

There is no yellow jack on the dish box and the tv is not hooked to the box with a coax. The old box had a coax that went from it to the vcr then one from vcr to the tv. The tv has jacks on its side were i can hook up the vcr and turn the tv to AV side and watch tapes. My 2 vcr s are old i may have to go some were and look at a new one and it maybe that this cant be done.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

What outputs does the dish box have in addition to the (rectangular) HDMI jack?

Does the dish box have, either with an on-screen menu or switches in the back, settings for such things as "1080i", "480p", etc? (You just have to recognize those labels, not know what they mean.)


----------



## Mo Guy (Oct 29, 2012)

It has Digital Audio Output,Home Distribution,and TV1/TV2.


----------

